# FNP 9MM Holster



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

In a fit of trade fever I did a bad thing and it has now been corrected, I have my original FNP 9 back. Can anyone suggest a paddle holster other than Uncle Mikes. I've tried finding a blackhawk with retention to fit but our dealers have a limited supply, mostly Glocks. I called Bianchi and they said a M&P 40 might fit but they don't know. Contacted FN directly and they said G&G used to make one but stopped and they have purchased the rights to bladetech until the end of the year. Suggestions?? I really don't like thumb straps since most of the day I carry crossdraw. But have to have safe retention.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Come ask in the FNP Accessories section at the FN Forum. SOmeone there may be able to help you. I know Crossbreed makes FNP holsters, but I do not think they make paddles.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Have already posted most over there said they had to get custom. It's the paddle that makes it hard. If I wasn't sitting most of the day strong side would be perfect but either in a car or at desk it's a pain to try & draw.

Was @ drive-up ATM yesterday and had some youths approach the car had to undue my seat belt to get it out to sit in my lap. Supposed to be safe in Myrtle Beach were getting almost as bad as Atlanta or any other large city. I'm going to try to contact a couple of custom guys this week and see if they can piece together if I buy a Bianchi paddlelok model and build around it to fit the body. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Go to the FN web site. If I'm not mistaken, they are giving away "FREE" holsters and magazine holders for the 9 and 40. All you have to do is send them some paper work and the requirments are all in their web site. Good luck. I'm trying to get one for my 45. Nothing in the market yet.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

I bought mine before they offered the pack. You also have to provide them a copy of your 4473 & receipt. It's exactly like the one that Springfield is shipping with the new XD's. I have to have something with at least level 2 retention. I'm 3 hours from the factory & can't get a dealer to get a .45 here for anything.


----------



## H2OFowler (Mar 21, 2008)

Where on their website did you find the free holsters. I friend of mine has an FN 40 and I thought I would tell him about the Free holster.

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

H2OFowler said:


> Where on their website did you find the free holsters. I friend of mine has an FN 40 and I thought I would tell him about the Free holster.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.fnhusa.com/le/promos/pdf/fn_shooterspack.pdf

We actually have a banner about it on the front page of the Fn Forum.


----------

